# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Файлик scanopos.dll

## Xeon123

собственно ситуация такова чтобы мне на УТ 8.1 установить сканер штрихкода мне черт с тех поддержки пояснил что надо файлик scanopos.dll мол такой драйвер ут уменя базовая и мол нету вней его и прислать он непришлет попытался найти ненашол файлик прошу помощи кто вкурсе де его взять а главное как его корректно заунуть в 1с ибо сказал чертик с поддержки мол засунуть его можно но встанетли он корректно хз вот и маюсь а сканер штрихкода нужен как воздух=(

заранее спс за ответы и извените за мой русс яз

----------


## Darly

http://1c.proclub.ru/modules/mydownl...cid=2&lid=3873
попробуй это
или
http://www.scanport.ru/index.php?show_aux_page=11

----------

mvaleria (21.06.2013)

----------

